# Java Moss Wall



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have seen Christmas, Taiwan, Peacock, Weeping and Willow Moss walls. I can't seem to find a picture or any discussion relating to a Java Moss wall. 

I'm thinking about going "all moss" in my guppy fry tank. The only moss that I currently have enough of to do a wall is Java. I would really like to see how it looks in that type of situation before I put the time into it. If it's not going to look good, I'll pick out another type and buy some more.

Has anyone done this? Know where I could find the image I'm seeking? Have any thoughts on how this might turn out?


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

I did it a few years ago in my dwarf cichlid breeding tank. Sorry, no pics though . To be honest, I used java because it was the only moss readily available in the US at the time. I used fishing line to tie it to egg crate that was secured to the back of the tank.

I'd say it looked good, but not great. I have taiwan moss now and would definitely say that it is better suited for a moss wall in comparison to java. It's hard to explain, but the java moss was just too "bushy."


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Booger said:


> I'd say it looked good, but not great. I have taiwan moss now and would definitely say that it is better suited for a moss wall in comparison to java. It's hard to explain, but the java moss was just too "bushy."


That's what I was afraid of. I've been studying the growth of my Java Moss since I got it, and nothing about it has led me to believe that it would look "refined". At least not in the way my Christmas Moss wall looks.


----------



## Josea (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey I forget how I found this but here is a link with pics of how to build moss wall Aquatic Moss. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Info on Java Moss, Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Peacock Moss, Stringy Moss
Hope it helps.:icon_win
P.S. I was sent some Taiwan moss do you have any tips for caring for it?


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Josea said:


> Hey I forget how I found this but here is a link with pics of how to build moss wall Aquatic Moss. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Info on Java Moss, Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Peacock Moss, Stringy Moss
> Hope it helps.:icon_win
> P.S. I was sent some Taiwan moss do you have any tips for caring for it?



I know how to build one (I have two). I'm just looking for opinions or photos on a _Java_ Moss wall. Believe me, I searched AquaticMoss.net up and down before I posted this.


----------



## DirtMonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried it, hated it, tossed it out. Always stingy and patchy and brownish, sorry no pics but it definitely wasn't worth photographing.

It looked better horizontally trimmed to a lawn. To me it only looks really "good" growing on the woodwork, or small patches when trimmed. And trimmed often. 

IMO trying a wall with Java again would be a waste of time.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

DirtMonkey said:


> I tried it, hated it, tossed it out. Always stingy and patchy and brownish, sorry no pics but it definitely wasn't worth photographing.
> 
> It looked better horizontally trimmed to a lawn. To me it only looks really "good" growing on the woodwork, or small patches when trimmed. And trimmed often.
> 
> IMO trying a wall with Java again would be a waste of time.


i had the complete opposite experience
i dont have any pics but i had a huge moss wall with java moss....i thought it looked nice(it does get very bushy) but i just got tired of it.....
if i were to do it again i think i would use taiwan moss (i think it looks nicer)


----------

